# [OT] Come avete conosciuto gentoo?

## Sasdo

Chiedo perdono per l'OT (credo sia il mio primo... che emozione...  :Mr. Green:  )

Nel mentre che il mio portatile sta installando Gentoo da stage 1 per la terza volta (quando uno non ha niente da fare...), ho fatto un giro per il forum e mi è sorta questa domanda.

Rispondo io per primo:

A Ottobre del 2003 stavo sbavando davanti ai portatili che vedevo utilizzare dalla gente in Università e vedevo dei Linux in funzione per la prima volta  :Embarassed:  , vidi un tizio che aveva una schermata simile all'MS-DOS però tutta colorata con uno sfondo fighissimo in cui troneggiava il logo: "Gentoo".

Wow.

Torno a casa, brucio i cd debian e mandrake che avevo scaricato per avventurarmi nel mondo linux e scarico i 2 cd di Gentoo.

Inutile dire che anche su un p2 350MHz, installata con GRP, è stato amore a prima vista =)

----------

## codadilupo

mentre cercavo inutilmente di installare debian un mio ex-collega mi fa: "prova gentoo, che é meglio"

e l'ho provata... andata buon fine al primo colpo, praticamente...  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

browsando google, come al solito , dopo aver provato a installare redhat sul notebook senza successo  :Smile: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Beh grazie ad un mio vacchio compagni di classe (un vero guru in informatica... il migliore  :Very Happy:  ) . Mi aveva iniziato a fare usare Mandrake poi solo sono passato a debian. Beh un giorno a scuola mi ha fatto vedere gentoo e mi ha detto che era stupenda e mi ha detto di installarla ed non ho piu' cambiato.

----------

## Thrain

Io l'ho conosciuta in modo un po' ridicolo  :Embarassed:  ...

Avevo comprato Linux&C di Settembre o Ottobre (o Agosto...) 2003, e leggo: "sul CD-ROM, Gentoo GNU/Linux" ... be', ci crederete o no, l'avevo scambiata per la Debian Woody (a quel tempo non sapevo che si chiamasse Woody, ma mi ricordavo vagamente che la Debian aveva due "o" da qualche parte nel nome  :Laughing:  ). Che dire... dopo l'ennesima reinstallazione di Mandrake 9.0, che iniziava a farmi girare i cosiddetti, installo Gentoo, capendo solo durante l'installazione che non si trattava di Debian... comunque me ne son innamorato e ora son da Ottobre che non ho bisogno di reinstallare nulla  :Cool:  !

Quando si dice "incontro inaspettato"  :Wink: 

----------

## d3fr4g

Stavo bestemmiando da giorni con una Yellow Dog che non ne voleva sapere di installarsi sul mio iiBook.....alcuni amici dell'universita' mi hanno detto di provare Gentoo....da quel giorno non ho piu' cambiato!

----------

## randomaze

In quel del novembre scorso mi sono infatuato delel schede mini-ITX di via e ho iniziato a lurkare i forum relativi notando che molti di loro, per spremere fino all'ultimo ciclo di clock (i processori via non sono molto prestanti) usavano Gentoo.

Allora ho iniziato a guardare anche i forum gentoo e a leggere la doc della distribuzione notando che era ben fatta e la distro prometteva bene. 

Dopo un paio di giorni avevo le idee chiarissime sul cosa instalalre come distribuzione  :Very Happy:  (e ho messo da parte VIA che richiedeva troppo tempo per un installazione Stage1)

----------

## kaio

Dai cdrom (putroppo fallati) messi su Linux & C circa un anno fà

----------

## Danilo

Era nell'aria un cambio di distribuzione: mandrake cominciava a starmi stretta.

 - Ero rimasto molto contrariato di dover aspettare vari mesi per vedere sulla mia Mandrake la kde 3.0 (avevo provato anche a fare una installazione "a mano" senza risultati).

 - Ogni volta che decidevo di installare qualcosa mi chiedeva sempre pacchetti di dipendenze piu' nuove rispetto a quelle presenti su mdk.

Di fatto mdk mi diceva : o come dico io o niente...

Su Linux&CO  trovo una distro source e qualche mese dopo  metto su adsl e Gentoo.

L'adsl l'ho attivata di fatto per gentoo. Mdk l'ho usata fino a quando (fino ad un mese dopo l'attivazione adsl) finche' non sono riuscito a rendere gentoo autonoma.

Tempi di gestazione: 6 mesi circa...   :Wink: 

----------

## MonsterMord

Ne ho sentito parlare l'anno scorso in una mailing-list, ma se ne parlava come una distro acerba, difficile e per strasmanettoni. Così ho continuato ad usare la Debian SID.

Circa due mesi fa ho provato ad installare FreeBSD e ho imparato che gentoo aveva un sistema di portage simile, allora ho provato anche questa, just for fun.

Beh, mi aspettavo grosse difficolta, invece mi trovo con delle guide che ti seguono passo passo (a prova di nubbio), compila tutto senza problemi e nel portage c'è di tutto.

Ora mi viene da domandarmi: come ho fatto a vivere senza fino ad adesso  :Question: 

In assoluto la migliore distro che abbia mai usato  :Exclamation: 

La mia evoluzione:

 :Arrow:  1996 Slackware 3.0  :Smile: 

 :Arrow:  2000 RedHat-Mandrake  :Sad: 

 :Arrow:  2002 SuSE 8.0  :Smile: 

 :Arrow:  2003 Debian SID  :Smile: 

 :Arrow:  2004 Gentoo  :Smile:   :Cool:   :Laughing: 

----------

## gaffiere

Non ricordo con precisione quanto tempo fà è successo, ma credo un'annetto oramai. Me ne aveva parlato durante una pausa pranzo il buon Alor  (DSI-Milano). Ho incominciato a gironzolare sul sito di gentoo e BOOM! amore a prima vista  :Smile: 

Dopo che l'ho installata ho trovato piano piano il modo di sostituire windows in tutto e per tutto. e la mia coscienza è andata a posto... almeno su questo   :Wink: 

see ya

----------

## flyinspirit001

stufo di slackware & co, un anno e rotti fa cercavo una distribuzione dove fosse l'utente a scegliere per filo e per segno i vari componenti, senza possibili schermate d'installazione stile winblows che ormai stanno prendendo troppo strada  :Smile: 

gentoo rulez

----------

## Raffo

dopo aver comprato il pc ad agosto ho sopportato per un mese win98, poi sono passato a mandrake 9.1....tuttavia sentivo che qualcosa ancora nn era perfetto e dopo aver fatto l'ennesimo casino con le partizioni e trovandomi costretto a formattare, mi sono detto: proviamo qualcosa di nuovo, al limite rimetto mandrake. ho porvato gentoo che avevo conosciuto grazie a linux pro, e ora nn credo che me ne separerò più, mi trovo troppo bene (ma ancora sono niubbo niubbo, la uso da neanche un mese....).....

----------

## marco86

io l'ho conosciuta tramite un mio compagno di classe, che tutti conoscerete, il buon KOMA! ne avevamo parlato a ottobre, io xò non l'avevo installato, anche se mi ero fatto già fare i 2 cd e mi ero già stampato la guida! adesso che sto facendo uno stage, mi è stato detto che si voleva passare da win a linux, x il problema licenze,e ho subito pensato a Gentoo, visto che Koma me ne parlava sempre molto bene! e allora ho iniziato l'installazione, grazie alle super guide tutto ok! passare da windoz a gentoo è come passare da una 500 a una ferrari! l'ho installato su un pII 350MHz, e gira come il 1400 dal quale posto i miei problemi, grazie al prelink quel pentium II vola!

e poi voi del forum mi aiutate per ogni problema, niente di meglio!  :Wink:   :Razz: 

----------

## Melvin

In internet attraverso siti che parlano di linux in generale, mi sono incuriosito, ho letto un pò qua e la, poi ho visto che c'era dell'ottima documentazione e l'ho provato..

----------

## Jecko_Hee

é stato fedeliallalinea a farmela conoscere  :Very Happy: , non lo ringrazierò mai abbastanza!

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Jecko_Hee wrote:*   

> é stato fedeliallalinea a farmela conoscere , non lo ringrazierò mai abbastanza!

 

Grazie  :Embarassed:  comunque io te lo fatto conoscere il resto hai fatto tutto tu  :Very Happy:  .

----------

## lan

mdk iniziava a starmi strettina non ce la facevo più troppe dipendenze, cercavo una buona distro che avesse delle performance elevate e basa ta su sorgente, quasi per sbaglio m'hè scappato l'occhio su Gentoo...  :Smile: 

sfortunatamente non ho adsl e non potevo scaricarmi nel l'iso ne i sorgenti 

fortuna ceh proprio qui a verona c'è una azienda che ha basato interamente il proprio buisness Su Gentoo...  :Smile:  e sono stati (e sono) così gentili da farmi scarcare tutti gli aggiornamenti (e anche da darmi consigli ) [e me ne hanno dati  molti]

 :Wink: 

----------

## Ty[L]eR

sul mio vecchio computer di prova ho installato di tutto... mandrake, redhat, suse, moltissime cose.... ma mi sembrava di usare sempre winzoz.. due mesi fa mi si rompe l'hd da 30 giga... e gli monto il vecchissimo WD 3.2 giga del mio primo pc  :Very Happy:  e dico... proviamo fedora core2... la provo e mi piace, l'impatto è buono... dopo un po' decido di invertire i ruoli... il pc linux diventa server e questo da cui posto lo schiavo  :Very Happy: ... avrò bestemmiato x 1 settimana con fedora e non riuscivo ad installare l'alcatel speedtouch usb (tra l'altro mi aveva installato cosi tanta crap da non avere manco lo spazio per ricompilare il kernel.... ora su gentoo ho il 50% di df)... allora provo gentoo che in tanti me l'avevano consigliata ma la reputavo troppo da smanettoni.. invece.. devo davvero ricredermi... da quando l'ho installato non ho piu rebootato il pc  :Smile: 

ah tra l'altro con tutte le altre distro... il gcc faceva quel che voleva.. compilava solo 1 cosa su 3 dando trentamilamiliardi di errori... con gentoo mai visti quegli errori  :Laughing: 

----------

## n3m0

Stavo felicemente su Debian da due anni rotti, ma la sete di novità non è mai abbastanza, si sa.

Un mio amico, Detro, passa da Slackware a Gentoo e inizia a farmi una testa così, ma intanto, io, avendo un sistema consolidato, tengo ancora Debian.

Passano mesi, pero', e decido di provarla, sia perche' avevo voglia di giocherellare con l'ottimizzazione di GCC, sia perche' avevo voglia di qualcosa di nuovo, bla, bla, bla.

La installo ed inizio ad usarla...mi trovo bene, inizio ad abituarmi.

Passa il tempo, e conosco meglio la distribuzione. Scopro le potenzialità di portage e la sua versatilita' e flessibilita'.

Arrivato a questo punto (3-4 mesi), elimino Debian (avevo il dual-boot)

Nulla è per sempre, Debian è stata un grande amore per anni, ma poi è arrivata Gentoo.  :Wink: 

----------

## sorchino

Usavo linux da qualche mese quando andai alla prima riunione del mio lug.

Il presidente, tale BlueRaven che posta anche qua, mostrava orgogliosamente a tutti il suo portatile con Gentoo.

Tornato a casa, scarico il live cd, installo in una partizione lasciando comunque Slackware come distro principale, finchè non ricordo per quale motivo la buona slack si impiantò e mi lasciò nelle grinfie di Gentoo.

----------

## shev

Io sono uno dei tanti utenti debian che si sono converiti a gentoo.

Ho conosciuto debian proprio in alcune ML debian che frequentavo ai tempi, leggendo discussioni su questa giovane distro che si ricompilava da zero in modo semplice e versatile, distro che stava attirando a sè molti utenti debian etc etc

Così mi decisi a fare un salto sul sito ufficiale, innamorandomi di gentoo dopo aver visto e letto stralci di documentazione, filosofia e finalità. Ho passato una settimana a leggermi e rileggermi tutto quello che trovavo su gentoo, in attesa di poter iniziare l'installazione. Oggi come allora non posso che essere soddisfatto per aver dato seguito alla curiosità suscitatami da questo rapidissimo pinguino  :Smile: 

----------

## bld

Io al epoca usavo piu windows che linux. Facevo interviste per un grouppo di ragazzi che si occupavano di computer e sistemi alternativi, usavo la slackware non per scelta ma perche tanti amici che conoscevo mi avevo fatto una testa "COSI" perche questa distro e' meglio delle altre e roba che conosciete meglio di me.. Cmq devo dire che non mi sono trovato male con la   slack. 

Un giorno ho intervistato un tizio abbastanza noto in quel circolo, molti di vuoi sicuramente lo conoscono, il nick era "Mixter". Un hacker insomma.. e quando gli ho chiesto che distribuzione usava mi ha risposto "Per quello che riguarda linux uso Gentoo GNU/Linux". Poi la storia e' brutta  :Razz:  siccome al epoca ero ancora piu pigro.. non ho letto il manuale alla lettera, e sono rimasto praticamente piu di 1 settimana con il livecd di gentoo.. a cercare di installare questa distro. Meno male che dhcpcd funzionava in automatico dal live cd e potevo entrare su irc/internet tramite un account(ssh) irssi e links mi hanno salvato la vita. Infatti avevo un amico che mi diceva "Lascia questa cazzo di distro NON FA PER TE!" hahaha  :Razz:  boh e' finita bene alla fine e da allora ho smesso di cercare/aventurarmi su altre distro.

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Ero giunto hai ferri corti con SuSE: troppa confusione nei file di config! Non di solo Yast volevo vivere. Il passo successivo ad APT-RPM su SuSE fu quello di installare Gentoo. Mi ispirava, l'avevo scoperta quasi per caso nel novembre del 2003 e l'idea di avere un sistema finalmente di gestione dei pacchetti centralizzato mi ispirava 'na cifra, unito al fatto che ti costruivi la tua distro in base alle tue esigenze con le USE flag.

Per un po' ho lavorato con SuSe cercando via via di risolvere i piccoli problemi che avevo sia nel passaggio da windoz sia sotto Gentoo per fare poi il grande passo. Fondamentale fu la riuscita dello spostamento delle mie emai da Eudora a KMail.

Alla fine dopo una reinstallazione du SuSE finita male [provate ad uscire dal seminato con la selezione dei pacchetti: ne vedrete delle belle  :Sad:  ] sono passato completamente a Gentoo.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## cloc3

Leggendo Linux-pro...

con tanta voglia di guardare linux più da vicino possibile.

----------

## shanghai

Le ho provate un pò tutte: Mandrake (il primo amore... dopo che mio padre mi aveva portato una slack impossibile per un utente windows senza arte né parte quale ero) fino alla 8.2 ... la 9 mi deluse, provai la redhat che era incompatibile con dell'hardware (ora non ricordo cosa) e così passai subito alla SuSE 8.1. Bella, mi piaceva da morire, comoda, risolveva le dipendenze da sé e ci trovavi quasi qualsiasi cosa. Per quello che non trovavi già rpmizzato, mi dicevo, basterà scaricare i sorgenti e compilare! Ci provai diverse volte con diversi pacchetti, e non riuscii mai a compilarne/installarne correttamente manco uno per via dell'albero delle directory "personalizzato" e dei files di configurazione su cui io e YaST non concordavamo... e poi era lenta! Insomma, avevo tanto sentito parlare sui vari siti (html.it, distrowatch) di questa distribuzione "difficile" ma incredibilmente ottimizzata... dopo tre anni che già usavo linux (negli ultimi mesi avevo anche cancellato definitivamente Windows, che ho sempre odiato) pensai che ero abbastanza esperto per provare qualcosa di più complesso e così... eccoci quà.

Dal primo momento in cui cominciai a usarla però, capii subito che quelle più complicate sono tutte le altre distro, che non ti insegnano mai-con tutte quelle interfacce spesso fatte male e non aggiornate- a cavartela da solo...

----------

## xchris

in realta ne ho sentito parlare in un post di federico (non so dove) e mi sono incuriosito.

Poi ho provato a metterla sul p3 ma mi dava un po' di errori e per pigrizia ho mollato tutto.

Poi quando mi sono comprato questo PC ho detto.... uhm.. proviamo.

e da allora..

(ormai un anno)

ciao

----------

## n3mo

Circa un paio di anni fà l'azienda mi manda a fare un corso su redhat, il "Maestro" dopo tre giorni abbastanza intesi, tira fuori il portatile......e indovinate cosa c'era installato sopra ? Gentoo, fu un colpo di fulmine !

----------

## Benve

La mia storia è veramente lunga, abbiate pazienza.

Nell'autunno 2002 comincio l'università con un portatile nuovo di zecca e la mia slackware. C'era solo una cosa che non riuscivo a far andare sulla slack: l'accelerazione 3D.

Vennero gli esami e fino a febbraio 2003 non avevo tempo di provare nient'altro. All'università di Bologna tutti quelli che non usavano windows usavano Debian. E molti passavano da windows a Debian. A me debian faceva (e fa) veramente schifo . Così tra mille debian io e fabbri (sul forum non posta mai) avevamo slack, ma non pensavamo fosse la migliore distro possibile. Il un memorabile viaggio in treno di febbraio dopo un esame, mettemmo giù le nostre idee sulla distro ideale. Io avevo appena provato FreeBSD ed ero rimasto stregato dai ports. Così la nostra distro ideale aveva molto il comune con gentoo. Cercai questa "distro ideale" su internet, mi spulciai tutto distrowatch.com, installai qualche distro sconosciuta e poi arrivai a gentoo. Tra vari tentativi ci misi due settimane ad installarla, era la fine di febbraio 2003. All'inizio di marzo mi iscrissi al forum e questo fu il mio esordio: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=41949&highlight=

All'università mi chiedevano che razza di distro avevo.

Il resto è storiahttps://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=95311&postdays=0&postorder=asc&highlight=bologna&start=0

----------

## zUgLiO

Me l'ha fatta scoprire X-Drum,prima usavo slackware..anzi a dire il vero tutto quel poco che so di linux lo devo a lui  :Very Happy: 

----------

## TeoBì

Io ne sono venuto a conoscenza da un mio amico; prima usavo la slackware, poi una volta provata  La Gentoo non l'ho più abbandonata  :Smile: 

     Salutoni a tutti.  :Smile: 

----------

## lopio

 *kaio wrote:*   

> Dai cdrom (putroppo fallati) messi su Linux & C circa un anno fà

 

anch'io   :Wink:  ma ci ho messo del tempo nel senso che il CD e' rimasto in n angolino per un bel po'

Avevo appena installato Mandrake 9.1 e mi ero un po scocciato di vdere che le cose andavano un po si' e un po' no casualmente.

Ho approfittato delle vacanze di Natale e incuriosito dall'ennesimo cd (di Linux Pro stavolta) mi sono detto " perche' non provare qualcosa di veloce"...

E' stata una fortuna...ora non installo + altre distribuzioni alla ricerca della + bella 

 :Wink: 

----------

## n3m0

 *lopio wrote:*   

> 
> 
> E' stata una fortuna...ora non installo + altre distribuzioni alla ricerca della + bella 
> 
> 

 

Infatti, anche io volevo aggiungere che Gentoo è, per ora, la distro Linux che mi ha dato più soddisfazione di tutte (altrimenti non ci restavo, vi pare?)...

Ma il motivo che mi fa apprezzare Gentoo piu' delle altre deve essere anche il "tipo" di comunità, la documentazione, la filosofia, il modello di sviluppo...

Bella proprio.

(Attualmente c'è un'altra distro che mi incuriosisce, ma per ora non ho il tempo nemmeno di installarla.

Ovviamente è source-based: OneBase è il suo nome.)

----------

## Ferdinando

Beh, a settembre ero appena tornato in facoltà, scoprendo con grande entusiasmo che avevano temporaneamente disattivato la quota agli utenti; ero in piena frenesia da scarica-qualunque-cosa-che-potrebbero-riattivarla-a-momenti, e per una misteriosa serie di coincidenze il giorno prima avevo passato un paio d'ore a litigare con yast (usavo suse) e quel giorno mi è passato davanti agli occhi un articolo che parlava di gentoo, ho fatto un salto sul sito www.gentoo.org, e prima ancora di rendermene conto l'ho scaricata (adoro la banda larga). Ci sono voluti 2 giorni solo per masterizzare i cd, 1-2 settimane per decidere che dovevo proprio provarla, altre 2 settimane per decidere che potevo rimuovere suse dal mio hd. E a novembre sono approdato in questo splendido forum   :Very Happy:  !

ciao

----------

## koma

Io dico solo "grazie Federico"  :Wink:  lui capirà

----------

## theRealMorpheu5

PlexiglasS, un'intelligenza artificiale distribuita su cinque computer vari più un AIX, me lo consigliò parlandomene entusiasticamente ma non mi andava di stressare troppo il mio piccio e continuavo ad andare con MDK 9.1 che funzionava a bestia. Poi venne la 9.2. Anzi, non venne perché quasi non mi riuscì di installarla. Allora, dopo aver conosciuto il LUG di Vicenza, decisi di provare Debian. Anche se mi sembrava una distro da invasati, ecco. Scaricai i 7 CD, li bruciai e non funzionarono. Non riuscii ad installare Debian e mi persi in mezzo al dselect (o chi per lui). Allora, dopo un lungo periodo di XP, decisi finalmente di provare Gentoo da GRP e ne rimasi abbagliato.

(Veramente il primo contatto fu il CD di Linux&C da cui decisi di fare l'install da Stage3 ma su cui mi bloccai perché non sapevo che emerge sync lo potevo bellamente saltare... l'articolo lo dava come un passo fondamentale ed io, senza connessione ad internet - evviva gli eci-adsl - non potevo scaricare le tonnellate di sorgenti!)

----------

## Cazzantonio

Ho vagato per diverse distribuzioni (molte mandrake e red hat, una suse...) ma poi tornavo sempre a windows per molte applicazioni sostanzialmente per pigrizia e per una malsana abitudine (avevo linux tutto il tempo all'università! A casa volevo i giochini!)  :Embarassed: 

Ora che sono passato a gentoo devo dire che sono settimane che non faccio il boot con windows (che rimane sul mio pc solo perchè ancora non ho convinto al grande passo mio fratello, ma manca poco)  :Very Happy: 

Gentoo l'ho conosciuta tramite un mio compagno di università (che sul forum si fa chiamare nick_spacca) che non avendo assolutamente niente da fare (come tutti gli sperimentali in tesi   :Twisted Evil:   hahaha!) ha il tempo di leggere Linux & Co. e di provare un sacco di distro

Tra l'altro lui poveraccio non ha l'aidsl (è sano...  :Smile:  ) ed è costretto a portare saltuariamente il pc a "fare un giro" all'università per attaccarlo a internet

Penso che per un bel po' di tempo gentoo sarà la mia scelta stabile e, se portage migliorasse anche solo di pochissimo, forse definitiva (vorrei che per ogni pacchetto ci fosse una descrizione un tantino meno stringata, anche se magari chiedere una pagina man per ogni pacchetto accessibile prima di emergerlo è magari esagerato...)

----------

## Sparker

L'agosto scorso ero a casa da solo (genitori in montagna, fratello in Sicilia) e dopo aver provato inutilmente a compilare l'ultima versione di xfree e kde sulla slack ero curioso di provare questa Gentoo.

Putroppo in quel periodo il pc mi serviva per lavorare e quindi pensai bene di installare Gentoo su quello di mio fratello (visto che si trovava a 2000km di distanza   :Cool:  )

Non mi aspettavo fosse così

Installata al primo colpo

Amore a prima vista

Nel giro di una settimana aveva già infettato il mio pc ed il server  :Smile: 

(Tutte compilate sul pc del fratello in chroot  :Smile:   )

----------

## jp10hp

ihih...io ero impegnato a decantare le doti della mia suse9, quando girando su HTML.it nella sezione distro ho visto la faccina di gentoo!...e lì c'è stato il colpo di fulmine!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## hardskinone

Red hat, Suse, Mandrake, Debian... Gentoo.

Mi ha convinto un mio amico di università. Devo però ammettere che se non avessi cambiato macchina mai mi sarei sognato di compilare tutto il sistema.

----------

## gutter

Ho usato per diverso tempo RedHat, la cosa che mi dava noia era il fatto che per utilizzare software uscito di recente spesso era necessario aspettare una versione della successiva distro  :Sad: 

Quindi scocciato dalle continue reinstallazioni e dal fatto che in pratica per cambiare un pacchetto in RedHat che non sia "quello di RedHat" bisogna smontarsi mezza distro decisi di passare ad altro.

Provai quindi Debian per un paio di mesi ma non mi piaceva l'impostazione del gestore dei pacchetti (a mio avviso inutilmente confusionale).

Provai Gentoo una sera dopo aver letto un articolo su DistroWatch e da allora ....

solo Gentoo.   :Wink: 

----------

## marcowave

io l'ho conosciuta al corso per sistemisti che ho frequentato...

il mio insegnante la conosceva bene, e ha pensato di farla imparare a tutti, ritenendola un'ottima distro per l'apprendimento della struttura e dei comandi linux (a tutti gli altri corsi hanno fatto o mandrake o suse.. bleah)

inutile dire che aveva ragionissima..

gentoo rulez!!!!  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Diggs

Via giornale prima, poi tramite ircnet.   :Wink: 

----------

## comio

io credo di aver letto un post o su wup.it o su ziobudda... ma non ricordo quando

----------

## mambro

Usavo debian sid.. .ne avevo sentito parlare su html.it e allora decisi di provarla (tipo a ottobre-novembre) poi dopo il lungo tempo di bootstrap mi sono arreso e ho lasciato perdere. poi verso dicembre mi è venuto in mente che potevo installarla da dentro debian con chroot sulla partizione e allora mi sono messo a installarla... in pochi giorni ho buttato via debian   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## cerri

Io stavo cercando una distribuzione più decente: redhat, mandrake, debian non mi avevano soddisfatto, e Suse è a pagamento.

Inoltre, adoro compilare i sorgenti.

PS Ciao a tutti, visitina rapidissimaaaaaaaaaa

----------

## .:deadhead:.

 *cerri wrote:*   

> Suse è a pagamento.

 

Uhmm  :Confused: 

Diggiamo le cose come stanno. SuSE è ANCHE a pagamento. Se vai sul loro FTP, scarichi la ISO del CD di boot e fai un'installazione da rete. Generalmente i loro FTP vengono popolati con la nuova versione della distro con 2/3 settimane di "ritardo" rispetto al prodotto nei negozi.

E' un'ottima distro,purtr come tutti i vendor di distro RPM-based rilascia nuovi pacchetti solo per aggiornare le falle di sicurezza del sistema, e castra alcuni prog. per problemi legali [uno fra tutti XINE ed i codec].

E' anche vero che tramite APT-RPM ti trovi ad avere a disposizione unna gran quantità di ottimo sw aggiornato.

my 0.02 euro

 *cerri wrote:*   

> Inoltre, adoro compilare i sorgenti.

 

 :Very Happy: 

----------

## n3m0

 *mambro wrote:*   

> poi verso dicembre mi è venuto in mente che potevo installarla da dentro debian con chroot sulla partizione e allora mi sono messo a installarla...

 

Uguale a come l'ho installata io  :Smile: 

----------

## marcowave

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

>  *cerri wrote:*   Suse è a pagamento. 
> 
> Uhmm 
> 
> Diggiamo le cose come stanno. SuSE è ANCHE a pagamento. Se vai 
> ...

 

ma la SuSE è "anche" a pagamento, nel senso che se io la compro, poi la GPL mi permette di copiarla a chi voglio vero?

Io ho letto la GPL, dice che ci si può far pagare per il prodotto, ma che lo stesso deve essere poi liberamente ridistribuibile. La SuSE rientra nella GPL no? è così?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *marcowave wrote:*   

> Io ho letto la GPL, dice che ci si può far pagare per il prodotto, ma che lo stesso deve essere poi liberamente ridistribuibile. La SuSE rientra nella GPL no? è così?

 

Dipende dal programma. gcc, glibc,... quelli sono sotto gpl ma ad esempio fino a poco tempo fa yast2 non era gpl ma proprietario.

----------

## marcowave

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Dipende dal programma. gcc, glibc,... quelli sono sotto gpl ma ad esempio fino a poco tempo fa yast2 non era gpl ma proprietario.

 

Anche io avevo sentito sta storia di yast2, ma se è inserito in un prodotto "GPL" non diventa anch'esso ridistribuibile? 

oppure io posso copiare la SuSE solo a patto di non installare YasT2?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *marcowave wrote:*   

> oppure io posso copiare la SuSE solo a patto di non installare YasT2?

 

Non so probabilmente yast2 non era opensource ma comunque il binario era ridistribuibile.

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Dunque... 

1) Copia di qua copia di là. La SuSE, indipendentemente da come ne entravi in possesso, potevi installarla cove volevi. Ovviamente NON potevi installare pordotto coperti da licenze un po' più restrittive della GPL [tipo StarOffice etc, che infatti non trovavi nei loro FTP]. 

2) Yast era binario redistribuibile. Adesso Novell [che si è comprata SuSE, dopo aver già inglobato Ximian] l'ha reso GPL -> potrebbe diventare una standard nelle future distro RPM based e non solo [lo ammetto, non conosco gli altri front-end di config delle altre distro, ma yast, sia sotto gui che sotto ncurses è di una potenza&semplicità abbastanza impressionante]

----------

## Ceppus

 *Jecko_Hee wrote:*   

> é stato fedeliallalinea a farmela conoscere , non lo ringrazierò mai abbastanza!

 

Che strano anche per me é stato lui...   :Wink: 

Comunque anche Jecko_Hee ci ha messo del suo... dopo centinaia di serate a sentirli parlare di gentoo non potevo che provarla...   :Razz: 

----------

## Menkalinan

Io devo tutto al master della rete del mio Dipartimento all'università, un tale lcars che di Gentoo è developer. Al mio primo anno di uni le macchine avevano su RedHat e io, dopo un anno di "apprendistato" cercando di arrangiarmi ad usare ex novo linux (ma solo via interfaccia grafica) ho deciso di mettere sul mio vecchio portatile la Mandrake (avevo bisogno di essere coccolato da una distro facile facile). Poi un anno e mezzo fa la rete passa a Gentoo ("Cosa sarà mai???") e io faccio di conseguenza, anche se ero completamente a digiuno riguardo a shell... Non ho mai imparato così tanto come da quando uso Gentoo.

Quindi il mio passaggio è dovuto in parte a emulazione di chi ne sapeva parecchio di più e in parte a comodità, visto che all'università ho un developer a portata di mano e un mirror ospitato da cui scarico i pacchetti in LAN a 6 Mb/s...

----------

## silian87

Eh, io ho letto su un giornale che c'era la recensione di gentoo, poi uno mi aveva detto che non era male, allora ne ho parlato ad alexbr, che l'ha subito messa, poi mi continuava a ripetere che era bella e che dovevo metterla, cosi' lo ho ascoltato, ed eccomi qui'  :Smile: 

----------

## Federiconet

Ne sentivo parlare sul Html.it, poi un giorno a casa di Almafer l'ho vista, e dopo poco l'ho installata...   :Very Happy: 

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

 *cerri wrote:*   

> PS Ciao a tutti, visitina rapidissimaaaaaaaaaa

 

Oddio! evento! respira ancora!

----------

## BlueRaven

Io ho cominciato con le prime Slackware e, ancora oggi, devo ringraziare Patrick e tutti quelli che ci lavorano: prima ancora che ad usare Linux, mi ha insegnato ad usare il cervello e l'importanza di capire quel che si fa.

Dopo qualche anno, il numero di macchine da amministrare era salito notevolmente e mi sono guardato un po' in giro per trovare una distribuzione un po' più gestibile... per capirci, che automatizzasse il discorso dipendenze e mi permettesse di creare delle configurazioni replicabili senza problemi.

Sia Debian sia RedHat/Fedora, pur con i loro inevitabili limiti, mi hanno dato soddisfazioni in questo senso... ma, inesorabilmente, sentivo tantissimo la mancanza della sensazione di controllo assoluto che solo il compilare da sorgente e il non dover dipendere da tool che vogliono fare le cose a modo loro può dare.

In Gentoo mi sono imbattuto quasi per caso, dando un'occhiata al progetto Linux from Scratch... non ricordo chi, la consigliava a chi volesse ottenere quasi lo stesso grado di personalizzazione con tutte le comodità di un tool di gestione.

Visitai il sito ufficiale, lessi un po' di documentazione e, per la prima volta, mi resi conto di aver trovato quel che stavo cercando: la potenza e flessibilità di Slackware senza sacrificare la gestibilità.

Scaricai le ISO della 1.4 e provai ad installarla... e rimasi letteralmente a bocca aperta dalle possibilità che offriva...

Era circa un anno e mezzo fa.

Oggi la uso praticamente ovunque, sostituendo tutte le Debian superstiti, mi sto impegnando per contribuire a migliorarla (bugreport, qualche patch qua e là, dare una mano sul forum etc.) e ho convertito anche parecchi ragazzi del mio LUG.  :Smile: 

Ma è sempre poco in confronto a quel che ho avuto, sia dalla distro sia da questa splendida comunità.  :Cool: 

----------

## GhePeU

avevo usato in dual boot red hat 7.3 per qualche settimana a fine luglio-inizio agosto 2002, poi slackware 8.1 per un paio di mesi fino a ottobre, entrambe su ispirazione di un ex-compagno di università (i cd di red hat erano suoi). poi  ho attivato l'adsl e, deciso che lo spazio su hard disk era importante e di due os col mio nuovo stile di uso del pc (un riavvio alla settimana) non me ne facevo niente, ho tolto tutto

a marzo 2003 usciva una nuova versione di slackware o qualcosa del genere, quindi ho deciso di riprovare linux ma, per problemi di tempo, rimandando tutto all'estate. nel frattempo ho ricominciato a seguire alcuni forum linux (quello di html.it e quello di hwupgrade.it) e ho sentito parlare di gentoo, mi ha incuriosito, ho letto più volte la documentazione e all'inizio di agosto ho formattato tutto e l'ho installata

----------

## neon

Era il 2001, controllavo su linuxiso le ultime release delle distro quando ho notato un nuovo nome... gentoo  :Smile: 

Ho visitato il sito ed ho scoperto il forum, non c'era ancora quello italiano ma era già ad un livello di qualità ottimo. Ho deciso di togliere un pò di spazio alla slack per provarla... diciamo che slack non ha più riavuto quello spazio e nel giro di un mese ha perso anche il suo  :Wink: 

Anche linuxiso ha perso un visitatore... iso??? a cosa servono quando ho gentoo???  :Razz: 

----------

## bld

 *Menkalinan wrote:*   

> Io devo tutto al master della rete del mio Dipartimento all'università, un tale lcars che di Gentoo è developer. Al mio primo anno di uni le macchine avevano su RedHat e io, dopo un anno di "apprendistato" cercando di arrangiarmi ad usare ex novo linux (ma solo via interfaccia grafica) ho deciso di mettere sul mio vecchio portatile la Mandrake (avevo bisogno di essere coccolato da una distro facile facile). Poi un anno e mezzo fa la rete passa a Gentoo ("Cosa sarà mai???") e io faccio di conseguenza, anche se ero completamente a digiuno riguardo a shell... Non ho mai imparato così tanto come da quando uso Gentoo.
> 
> Quindi il mio passaggio è dovuto in parte a emulazione di chi ne sapeva parecchio di più e in parte a comodità, visto che all'università ho un developer a portata di mano e un mirror ospitato da cui scarico i pacchetti in LAN a 6 Mb/s...

 

ahaha KE QiuL!   :Laughing: 

----------

## RenfildDust

A me l'ha "presentata" Panda ( a proposito, quantè che non si vede sul forum..) la mia evoluzione e':

RedHat  6.0

Suse 7.1

RedHat 7.3

Mndrake 8.0

SlakeWare 9.0

Gentoo 1.4

----------

## akiross

Ummm non ricordo bene... ma ho letto "una distribuzione difficile per esperti, o per programmatori", e' quella che fa per me! Non ero ancora espero ne programmatore, ma a me piacciono le sfide...

Io che non sapevo niente di linux ho esitato un po', ma poi ho visto il sito e Larry the Cow mi ha convinto.

La prima installazione e' andata magnificamente a buon fine, e l'ho reinstallato altre 2 volte in... non so, guardate quando mi sono registrato.

Ora vedo Gentoo ovunque  :Very Happy: 

----------

## ScolaBirra

Al lavoro mi avevano messo win2k, ma mi aveva fatto girare i cosidetti... allora chiedo all'amminstratore se potevo installare linux. Lui mi fa di si e che la distro ufficiale della scuola era RedHat. Installo senza nessun problema, ma poi ha iniziato a farmi casini per installare LaTeX ed in piu' ho scoperto che Anaconda mi aveva attivato anche i servizi per la porta PCMCIA... vado da un collega che aveva anche lui linux e mi fa "prova Gentoo"... e voila', ora ce l'ho su 3 computer (1 al lavoro + 2 a casa)

----------

## stuart

conosciuta dal forum di html.it

soddisfatissimo utente debian l'ho preferita a debian per un motivo "ridicolo" ma che per me era ed è importante:

i font che ti installa di default gentoo sono meglio di quelli di sid   :Crying or Very sad: 

ora sui miei due pc rulla gentoo e non ho ancora tirato via xp solo per lo scanner.............

----------

## desmo

Ho sempre usato microsoft e ho sempre guradato linux come qualche cosa di curioso ma sconosciuto.... Poi grazie ad un mio amico che mi ha detto ... prova gentoo! Onestamente se non fosse per il forum e tutti i documenti che ho trovato forse avrei abbandonato. Incredibile come poi sul lavoro non ho alcun problema con i server MS (tantissimi) grazie ai vari tool.

Sono all'inizio ma qualche passo l'ho fatto. Tanto per poter dire.. usavo microsoft.... usavo.

Ciao!

 :Smile: 

----------

## AlterX

Ehhhh

già da molto cercavo una distribuzione che mi calzasse a pennello...mai riuscita a trovare.

Mandrake, RedHat, Debian, Slackware, STL, tutte le ho provate ed apprezzate, ma essendo uno sviluppatore e sistemista (l'ultima per deformazione), cercavo qualcosa che nessun utente comune riusciva a vedere in un sistema operativo...

Comprato praticamente il primo AMD64 in italia, mi son detto...winzozz già di suo fa schifo, immagina che poi è a 32bit, scartata;

mandrake, si tutto e per tutto incluso, ma lenta e anche bacata, scartata;

Gentoo l'ho conosciuta quando è uscita che c'era un gran casino sulle potenzialità e sulla sua originale installazione, ma per il tempo di installazione, non l'ho mai considerata; ultimamente esaurito e alla disperata ricerca di una linux a 64bit, scartate le solite e a pagamento, bazzicavo spesso sui siti ufficiali delle distro in attesa di un rilascio a 64bit, e fu li che, andando sul sito gentoo, vidi una meravigliosa notizia, quasi piangevo, Gentoo 2004.0 a 64bit!!!!

Di corsa lo scarico e l'installazione andata quasi subito a buon fine, salvo per errori di procedura, essendo appena uscita.

AMORE A PRIMA VISTA.

Attualmente l'ho preferita sia in ambiente domestico (ho una rete con firewall e altri PC) che in ambiente aziendale: un server di posta gentoo con sasl e imap e pop3 super aggiornata e super veloce: UN AMORE!

Ciaoo

----------

## sbx

Volendo fare lo spaccioso ho cominciato un paio di anni fa con una Debian; ma ho fatto il passo più lungo della gamba e così ben presto mi sono ritrovato a provare diverse distro: Mandrake, Red Hat, SuSE, Corel. Poi ho avuto una breve inflatuazione per Slackware, che tuttavia rimaneva a sua volta fuori della mia portata. Devo ringraziare i ragazzi del GNU@DISI (approposito, permettetemi di salutare il buon d3fr4g) se ho scoperto Gentoo e soprattutto che leggere la documentazione è importante e rende facile installare e gestire qualunque distro.  :Smile: 

Maledetto Windows: ti fa prendere delle pessime abitudini.  :Sad: 

----------

## Frez

stavo spippolando con FreeBSD, ammaliato dai suoi ports che scaricavano, compilavano e aggiornavano pacchetti e dipendenze :love:

da bravo autodidatta informatico stavo leggendo un articolo on-line su ssh.

Leggo l'autore: Daniel Robbins, Gentoo Linux chief architect ... hmmm vediamo un po' cos'e' 'sta gentoo, il nome non mi e' del tutto nuovo...

... vado sul sito, leggo un po' ...  :Shocked:  fulminato sulla via di Damasco  :Smile: 

----------

## flocchini

Amici smanettoni x successivi smanettamenti sono giunti fino a gentoo... Fino ad allora ne avevo provate di tutte anche se di fatto il mio amore era SuSE (l'unica che di fatto sapevo maneggiare decentemente).

Una volta provata gentoo ho sradicato definitivamente FinestreXP e mi ci sono messo e, a parte un paio di rasature dell'hard disk causa imperizia da niubbo,  non ho avuto particolari problemi anche grazie al supporto, davvero unico.

Ormai cercherei di installare gentoo su qualsiasi cosa abbia un processore  :Wink: 

----------

## ElDios

Semplicemente la ho sempre avuta nel cuore ed è arriavata da sola da me..un giorno come tutti gli altri stavo cercando una distribuzione a me sconosciuta da installare..

l'ho trovata..e come tutti gli altri dalla 1.4 non ho più installato altro..

 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

Gentoo RULEZ

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *ElDios wrote:*   

> e come tutti gli altri dalla 1.4 non ho più installato altro..

 

Nessuno ha iniziato con la 1.2 come me?

----------

## morellik

Io a dire la verita' ho ancora incorniciato al muro il CD della Gentoo 1.0   :Crying or Very sad: 

Mi commuovo ancora a vederlo e poi da li' e' nato anche il sito italiano.

Quanta strada  da allora..... E quanta gente nuova ed in gambissima.

Ciauz

morellik

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *morellik wrote:*   

> Io a dire la verita' ho ancora incorniciato al muro il CD della Gentoo 1.0   

 

Lo voglio in condivisione  :Very Happy: 

----------

